# compilazione amarok 2.2 fallita.

## manang

salve, ho difficoltà nel compilare amarok 2.2

ecco cosa mi dice:

```

[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amaroklib.dir/PlayerAdaptor.o                                                                                                          

[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amaroklib.dir/TracklistAdaptor.o                                                                                                       

[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amaroklib.dir/CollectionAdaptor.o                                                                                                      

[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amaroklib.dir/amarokconfig.o                                                                                                           

Linking CXX shared library ../lib/libamaroklib.so                                                                                                                                

[ 69%] Built target amaroklib                                                                                                                                                    

make[2]: Warning: File `src/CMakeFiles/amarok.dir/flags.make' has modification time 6,2e+03 s in the future                                                                      

Scanning dependencies of target amarok                                                                                                                                           

make[2]: warning:  Clock skew detected.  Your build may be incomplete.                                                                                                           

make[2]: Warning: File `src/CMakeFiles/amarok.dir/flags.make' has modification time 6,2e+03 s in the future                                                                      

[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amarok.dir/amarok_automoc.o                                                                                                            

[ 69%] Building CXX object src/CMakeFiles/amarok.dir/main.o                                                                                                                      

Linking CXX executable amarok                                                                                                                                                    

../lib/libamaroklib.so.1.0.0: undefined reference to `Phonon::MediaObject::clear()'                                                                                              

collect2: ld returned 1 exit status                                                                                                                                              

make[2]: *** [src/amarok] Error 1                                                                                                                                                

make[1]: *** [src/CMakeFiles/amarok.dir/all] Error 2                                                                                                                             

make: *** [all] Error 2                                                                                                                                                          

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-2.2.0 failed:                                                                                                                                       

 *   Make failed!                                                                                                                                                                

 *                                                                                                                                                                               

 * Call stack:                                                                                                                                                                   

 *     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile                                                                                                                                 

 *   environment, line 3779:  Called kde4-base_src_compile                                                                                                                       

 *   environment, line 2906:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile                                                                                                                     

 *   environment, line 1077:  Called cmake-utils_src_make                                                                                                                        

 *   environment, line 1157:  Called die                                                                                                                                         

 * The specific snippet of code:                                                                                                                                                 

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";                                                                                                                                   

 *                                                                                                                                                                               

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.                                                                                            

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.                                                                                

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/work/amarok-2.2.0'

>>> Failed to emerge media-sound/amarok-2.2.0, Log file:

>>>  '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/temp/build.log'

 * Messages for package net-dns/avahi-0.6.25:

 *

 * If this is your first install of avahi please reload your dbus config

 * with /etc/init.d/dbus reload before starting avahi-daemon!

 *

 * Messages for package media-sound/amarok-2.2.0:

 * ERROR: media-sound/amarok-2.2.0 failed:

 *   Make failed!

 *

 * Call stack:

 *     ebuild.sh, line   49:  Called src_compile

 *   environment, line 3779:  Called kde4-base_src_compile

 *   environment, line 2906:  Called cmake-utils_src_compile

 *   environment, line 1077:  Called cmake-utils_src_make

 *   environment, line 1157:  Called die

 * The specific snippet of code:

 *           emake "$@" || die "Make failed!";

 *

 * If you need support, post the topmost build error, and the call stack if relevant.

 * A complete build log is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/temp/build.log'.

 * The ebuild environment file is located at '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/temp/environment'.

 * S: '/var/tmp/portage/media-sound/amarok-2.2.0/work/amarok-2.2.0'

```

ho provato a ricompilare phonon, ma non capisco quale sia il problema.

se avete bisogno di altre info basta chiedere.

ciao

angelo

----------

## oRDeX

provato un revdep-rebuild? magari c'è qualche libreria che è partita..

p.s. come mai quel messaggio riguardo al problema di orario?

----------

## manang

fatto, non mi da nessun errore.

che messaggio riguardo all'orario?

----------

## oRDeX

 *Quote:*   

> make[2]: Warning: File `src/CMakeFiles/amarok.dir/flags.make' has modification time 6,2e+03 s in the future                                                                     

 

----------

## manang

ehm. forse ho problemi con l'orario.

nel senso che va sempre due ore in avanti.

non riesco a far partire ntp-client dopo l'avvio di wicd.

ma credo che sia un'altra cosa questa.

----------

## manang

noto, mentre configura il tutto per la compilazione,questo:

```

Build type: Gentoo             

Install path: /usr             

-- Configuring done

CMake Warning at /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake:934 (add_library):

  Cannot generate a safe runtime search path for target amaroklib because         

  files in some directories may conflict with libraries in implicit               

  directories:                                                                    

    runtime library [libphonon.so.4] in /usr/lib64 may be hidden by files in:

      /usr/lib64/qt4                                                         

  Some of these libraries may not be found correctly.

Call Stack (most recent call first):                 

  src/CMakeLists.txt:695 (kde4_add_library)          

CMake Warning at /usr/share/apps/cmake/modules/KDE4Macros.cmake:568 (add_library):

  Cannot generate a safe runtime search path for target                           

  amarok_context_applet_videoclip because files in some directories may           

  conflict with libraries in implicit directories:                                

    runtime library [libphonon.so.4] in /usr/lib64 may be hidden by files in:

      /usr/lib64/qt4                                                         

  Some of these libraries may not be found correctly.

Call Stack (most recent call first):                 

  src/context/applets/videoclip/CMakeLists.txt:18 (kde4_add_plugin)

```

secondo voi c'entra qualcosa?

grazie in anticipo

----------

## Mr.Evolution

L'orario è solo un warning quindi è solo un fastidio da vedere mentre compili, non ti da problemi sul risultato finale.

L'errore è nella fase di linking con la libreria di photon e quindi si impianta.

Hai provato a riavviare e rifare il revdep-rebuild? Hai cambiato delle USE flag di recente?

----------

## manang

non ho cambiato use di recente. il revdep-rebuild però l'ho fatto. non dice niente.

mettendo in conto che io abbia cambiato qualche use, come risolvo?magari la use mi serve.

ho lanciato un emerge -vDun @world @system. ma niente...

----------

